# Ski 'trade in' sale, Nashua



## tcharron (Aug 19, 2009)

Just passing it along, not sure how good of a trade in they're talking about.  Zimmerman's just sent a sales flyer out.

"Cash for Carvers"

For a limited time only, they will accept trade ins of ANY ski equipment twards the purchase of ANY 09/10 ski gear.

Wonder how much they'd give me for my sons old skis twards getting new boots..


----------



## WJenness (Aug 19, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Just passing it along, not sure how good of a trade in they're talking about.  Zimmerman's just sent a sales flyer out.
> 
> "Cash for Carvers"
> 
> ...



Interesting... I've got some old stuff I could get rid of... I'll have to check it out.

-w


----------



## tcharron (Aug 19, 2009)

The actual Flyer.

*** DISCLAIMER ***

I swear to god, I got this in the mail and wanted to pass it on, I'm not shilling.  :-D



			
				Zimmermans said:
			
		

>


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Doesn't say what they are giving you and I'm sure the new gear is full retail.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 19, 2009)

I heard an  add on the Radio for them a week or so ago.  They were offering some good deals.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 19, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Doesn't say what they are giving you and I'm sure the new gear is full retail.



new ski equipment in the east is never "full retail"  aka MSRP...the only place you pay MSRP for equipment is places like Aspen, Vail, Deer Valley, etc...the rest of the shops out there sell at "MAP" minimum advertised price, otherwise known as "street price."  I've worked in over a half dozen shops from here to Tahoe and the only place I worked that ever sold equipment at MSRP was right at the base of the lionshead gondola in Vail.


----------



## tcharron (Aug 19, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Doesn't say what they are giving you and I'm sure the new gear is full retail.



Well, of course it's going to be at it's normal price.  But yea, I'm assuming this is the same as just having a sale.  On the other hand, the trade in gear may be GREAT on my wallet if they put it up for sale at the Amherst outlet store. :-D


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 19, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> new ski equipment in the east is never "full retail"  aka MSRP...the only place you pay MSRP for equipment is places like Aspen, Vail, Deer Valley, etc...the rest of the shops out there sell at "MAP" minimum advertised price, otherwise known as "street price."  I've worked in over a half dozen shops from here to Tahoe and the only place I worked that ever sold equipment at MSRP was right at the base of the lionshead gondola in Vail.



Yes, didn't mean MSRP. The MSRP seems to be there just to make you feel like you are already getting a discount.


----------



## roark (Aug 20, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Well, of course it's going to be at it's normal price. But yea, I'm assuming this is the same as just having a sale. On the other hand, the trade in gear may be GREAT on my wallet if they put it up for sale at the Amherst outlet store. :-D


 
I was thinking I could use a pair of longboards for gaper day...


----------



## Philpug (Aug 20, 2009)

Interesting...

I would love to go through the junk pile


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Doesn't say what they are giving you and I'm sure the new gear is full retail.



+ 1.  Not sure what they are going to give you for your gear...probably like $20 or something, but heck, it gets you in the door.


----------



## Philpug (Aug 20, 2009)

They must a qualifying dealer...



> Source: ASI NA
> Date: 8/1/2009
> Location: Shermer Ill.
> 
> ...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2009)

Is the ski stimulus thing for real??


----------



## roark (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey! What do you have against the state of NorCal?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is the ski stimulus thing for real??



Yes but you have to prove ownership and the skis have to be destroyed to make them more elusive on gaper days.



roark said:


> Hey! What do you have against the state of NorCal?



More of a state of being isn't it?


----------



## tcharron (Aug 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is the ski stimulus thing for real??



The sale at Zimmermans?  Yes.  The national ski stimulous package?  Don't feel bad, he had me looking it up too.  :-D


----------



## hammer (Aug 21, 2009)

So...has anyone checked out the store yet?

I may stop by this weekend...my son claims he needs a larger pair of boots, and we did pick up a good deal on clothes when we went about this time a few years ago.


----------



## tcharron (Aug 21, 2009)

hammer said:


> So...has anyone checked out the store yet?
> 
> I may stop by this weekend...my son claims he needs a larger pair of boots, and we did pick up a good deal on clothes when we went about this time a few years ago.



Not yet, was hoping to stop in and peek around on Sunday sometime.


----------



## JSHSKI (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey Philpug, great scoop on the stimulus program. You have already done a lot of skiing in 09/10! (?)
Seriously though, Zimmermans was also the sponsoring ski shop at the Nashua south High School swap sale last year and probably will be again this year. The sale is scheduled for Thanksgiving weekend. There were some great deals there last year. Blizzard CMX Pro's with Marker D.I.N. 14 bindings for $350.
Etc.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 30, 2009)

JSHSKI said:


> Hey Philpug, great scoop on the stimulus program. You have already done a lot of skiing in 09/10! (?)
> Seriously though, Zimmermans was also the sponsoring ski shop at the Nashua south High School swap sale last year and probably will be again this year. The sale is scheduled for Thanksgiving weekend. There were some great deals there last year. Blizzard CMX Pro's with Marker D.I.N. 14 bindings for $350.
> Etc.



Already listed at http://forums.alpinezone.com/63005-ski-swap-tent-sales-2009-2010-edition.html

I'd clarify a bit tho.  Zimmerman's doesn't really 'sponser' the ski swap.  For years it happened without it being a Zimmerman's only sale.  What they DID do is to push out all the other vendors, and made it Zimmerman's exclusive.  As a matter of fact, when you talk to them in the Nashua store, they rarely mention the entire event as a ski swap, it's their 'Big Sale Event'.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 30, 2009)

hammer said:


> So...has anyone checked out the store yet?
> 
> I may stop by this weekend...my son claims he needs a larger pair of boots, and we did pick up a good deal on clothes when we went about this time a few years ago.



Hey Hammer, did you end up checking out the S Nashua shop?  I went to the sale they had at Crotched, http://forums.alpinezone.com/63005-ski-swap-tent-sales-2009-2010-edition.html#post465484 was pretty much amazed that nearly every ski there was the SAME skis I saw at their sales and the swap LAST year.  :-D

Don't get me wrong, I love Zimmerman's, was just hoping that there'd be some gems they'd be reselling from the trade-in sale they had.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 30, 2009)

Huh, I just checked out their website, and they upgraded the sale to include Jackets.



			
				Zimmermans said:
			
		

> You can also trade in your old jackets!
> 
> That's right your old out dated neon Nevica jacket from 1984 is worth something to us. Just make sure it's clean and we'll give you a sweet deal on a new sweet jacket! These coats will be part of a cold clothing drive we are doing the entire month of November! un like the ski and board gear EVERY one of the jackets we take in between now and Thanksgiving will be donated to people in the Greater Nashua Area in need. So you'll be helping someone less fortunate and clearing out to make some space in your closet!


----------



## JSHSKI (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification Tcharron. I had no idea it had evolved into a monopoly for Zim's. I have no affiliation with them. I was just sharing that some NOS gear was offered there for good prices last year. 
Building #19 also holds a ski sale in the fall that has great deals. 
Joe


----------



## tcharron (Sep 30, 2009)

JSHSKI said:


> Thanks for the clarification Tcharron. I had no idea it had evolved into a monopoly for Zim's. I have no affiliation with them. I was just sharing that some NOS gear was offered there for good prices last year.
> Building #19 also holds a ski sale in the fall that has great deals.
> Joe



I'm not sure if it's a good thing or not, honestly.  To Zimmermans TOTAL credit, everything they've had there HAS been good deals, as opposed to the guys that used to come prior to the change, who where charging full retail for as much as they could.  I CAN say I've gotten the distinct feel over the last two years of it being much less of a swap and much more of a sale, tho.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 30, 2009)

JSHSKI said:


> Building #19 also holds a ski sale in the fall that has great deals.
> Joe



Do they do this sale every year?  I know in Nashua they had it last year, and 3 years ago, wasn't sure if it was really an every year thing.  I wanted to kick myself last year, they had a pair of Line Prophet's for like 90 bucks, I was on the wall, and came back like 2 hours later and they where gone.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 30, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Do they do this sale every year?  I know in Nashua they had it last year, and 3 years ago, wasn't sure if it was really an every year thing.  I wanted to kick myself last year, they had a pair of Line Prophet's for like 90 bucks, I was on the wall, and came back like 2 hours later and they where gone.



They do it every year, but usually rotate it from store to store (i.e. one store has it one year, a different store has it the next).

-w


----------

